

Disable Visited Links for Firefox - ChrisAntaki
https://github.com/ChrisAntaki/visited-links-firefox

======
ben336
My understanding was that this security loophole had been mostly dealt with,
with the exception of weird situations where you can trick the user into
clicking on things based on the color of items on the page. Sites can't tell
what color the links are unless you tell them.

~~~
pdjstone
Timing attacks still work in all browsers -
[http://www.contextis.com/documents/2/Browser_Timing_Attacks....](http://www.contextis.com/documents/2/Browser_Timing_Attacks.pdf)

------
userbinator
Does anyone else find it a little disappointing that this is essentially over
40KB of code whose only function is to set the
layout.css.visited_links_enabled option to false? For that size, I was
expecting at least functionality like per-site preferences (which would be
_very_ useful and beyond the default functionality of the browser.)

~~~
phaker
Most of that 40kB is eaten up by three icons. The actual code is 13 lines
long:

[https://github.com/ChrisAntaki/visited-links-
firefox/blob/ma...](https://github.com/ChrisAntaki/visited-links-
firefox/blob/master/lib/main.js)

(plus a 14 line manifest file, 12 lines of test boilerplate and a 10 line
readme)

------
o_s_m
What are some other useful flags to set in Firefox that don't noticeably break
functionability?

~~~
ChrisAntaki
Disable WebRTC with _media.peerconnection.enabled_ =false

(WebRTC leaks your local network IP, without any user interaction. This helps
differentiate computers on a network/VPN. Here's a plugin which provides an
easier way to toggle this off/on. [https://github.com/ChrisAntaki/disable-
webrtc-firefox](https://github.com/ChrisAntaki/disable-webrtc-firefox))

Disable plugin & mimetype enumeration with _plugins.enumerable_names_ =""

(Our browsers oftentimes have unique sets of plugins & mimetypes, when you
factor in the version numbers. This helps differentiate specific browsers, on
a network/VPN. Here's an addon which adds an easier way to toggle this off/on.
[https://github.com/ChrisAntaki/plugins-and-mimetypes-
firefox](https://github.com/ChrisAntaki/plugins-and-mimetypes-firefox))

~~~
o_s_m
Thanks. BTW, I like your ambient music. I have it playing in the background
right now.

~~~
ChrisAntaki
Thanks, glad you're enjoying it

------
chrismorgan
I’d be more interested in something that ensured that visited links were
marked _differently_. Many, many sites go shushing up :visited when I would
rather not have it shushed.

~~~
eli
You could use one of the user stylesheet solutions to add your own styling. I
like Stylebot, but I think it's only for Chrome.

~~~
chrismorgan
I’d like something more selective than that. Pages that don’t make them the
same, do nothing; pages that make them the same, apply some algorithm to
select a new colour which is likely to be appropriate in the context.
Something like that.

------
SimeVidas
A Firefox extension whose whole purpose is to set/unset a flag :) Didn't know
you can do that with extensions.

------
Cthulu201
Wouldn't making layout.css.visited_links_enabled false in about:config do the
same thing?

~~~
ludwik
It would. This is probably supposed to be a little more user friendly.

------
gingerrr
...why would i install a plugin to do something accessible in the user
preferences menu?

